# Driving a manual transmission



## rabler (Apr 1, 2022)

The wall street journal recently had a commentary that only 18% of Americans can drive a stick.  And only about 1% of new cars are manual.
I'm not surprised, but I lean toward manual transmission myself.  But only 1 of 3 of our vehicles is a manual.  A manual transmission wasn't available from the limited number of diesel pickups when I bought the duallie (2005), and it doesn't really work with the hybrid engine in the Ford Fusion (2013).  Our daily drive is a Toyota Tacoma (2004), which is a 5 speed manual.

I'd guess the demographics here lean a bit more toward manual.  Feel free to comment ...

I learned to drive a manual transmission at about age 12.  My father parked a jeep in the corn field across from the house, gave about 3 sentences of instructions, and said bring it back to the house when I got it figured out.  Oh, and don't drive in the low spot over there, you'll get stuck.  Then he walked away.  @RJSakowski has probably seen that field ...


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 1, 2022)

Up until my latest truck , all my vehicles were sticks . 2 Toyota Tacomas and 2 S-10 Chebbies .


----------



## Jubil (Apr 1, 2022)

I drive a 5 speed Ram 3500 regularly. It sits in my carport most of the time.
I like the manual in that type truck. Learned to drive in a “three on the tree” sometime in the 60’s. Those were the days.


----------



## EricB (Apr 1, 2022)

I love pounding the gears but my knees don't like the clutch anymore. Learned to drive on farm equipment.


----------



## MikeInOr (Apr 1, 2022)

It really depends on the circumstance.  Stuck in traffic a stick sucks.  On the back roads in a sports car or on the trail in a 4wd a stick is beautiful.

I learned how to drive in a car with a manual transmission... that is what my parents had (80's).  My first car (small pickup) was a stick.  I still have a 76 Scout with a T19 granny (4spd) that is perfect for exploring trails with.  Being able to compression brake down a hill instead of ride the brake is really convenient.  My pickup with a 6 speed Allison automatic transmission allows some compression braking coming down hills on the highway but not as much control as a stick.

I actually really love my hybrid if I have to be stuck in traffic.  If I am sitting still or creeping along the engine isn't even running.  It is also excellent for passing, it is always in the peak powerband when the pedal is down since it has a CVT.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 1, 2022)

Both my wife and I drove 5 speeds when we met. And kept getting them. I bailed when I was stuck in traffic for 3 hours more times than I cared, to get to work. I said enough.. I miss DRIVING it many times, as I like the winding roads.. I love hitting the apex while in the lower gear and powering through...  It doesn't even have to be fast, just that hitting it right, and coming out faster.  I also miss a manual in snow..  I can't understand why there's no way to put a car in second or 3rd when needed.  The traction control systems are not up to the task...


----------



## Larry42 (Apr 1, 2022)

I greatly prefer a manual transmission. Learned to drive on an old International pickup that was so loose the only time I needed the clutch was to get started. The heavy trucks I drove were all either 5 & 3s or 5 & 4s. Macks had the easiest shifting 18 speed boxes. Flick through the gears w/o ever needing the clutch. Way faster than using a clutch. Learning to split shift the two sticks takes a bit of practice.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 1, 2022)

In a few years the question will be "do you know how to drive a vehicle with a transmission?"

Think electric.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

I learned on a stick, but except for the motos have automatics now


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 1, 2022)

I can go either way.  My wife, being from the UK prefers a manual transmission;  at least she used to.   Our last three vehicles for each of us have been automatics.  If I want to drive stick now, it will be one of the two tractors.

Stick shift when launching a boat requires some finesse.  Releasing the hand brake while releasing the clutch and giving it some gas to prevent the vehicle from rolling back into the lake can be challenging.  

Then there was the time that I was driving back from downtown Chicago in rush hour traffic and the clutch on my S10 failed.  The clutch had an auto adjust feature and the ratchet and pawl failed to engage.  I don't remember how I managed to deal with the stop and go traffic but it wasn't fun.  I think that I tried to shift between neutral and second gear.  Once I got clear of the traffic, I could keep it on 3rd for most of the remaining 90 miles. It happened once again in a snow storm and I managed to jam a C cell from my flashlight in mechanism  so I could shift get home.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

Worst manual transmission experience was rush hour in San Francisco, two-up on a rented BMW R100RT. I think I took 20,000 miles off the life of that poor clutch.


----------



## f350ca (Apr 1, 2022)

Far prefer a manual transmission, but they aren't available in pickups anymore. My current F150 is the first automatic I've owned in 4 decades.

Greg


----------



## MikeInOr (Apr 1, 2022)

rabler said:


> I learned to drive a manual transmission at about age 12.  My father parked a jeep in the corn field across from the house, gave about 3 sentences of instructions, and said bring it back to the house when I got it figured out.  *Oh, and don't drive in the low spot over there, you'll get stuck.*


I assume that means that means you figured out how to get it moving then drove directly to the low spot.  Kind of like telling a kid not to jump in a mud puddle!


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 1, 2022)

MikeInOr said:


> I assume that means that means you figured out how to get it moving then drove directly to the low spot.  Kind of like telling a kid not to jump in a mud puddle!


The bottom land in Iowa County, WI can get mighty squishy at times.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Apr 1, 2022)

Wife and I drive nothing but manuals.  Both have subaru foresters with 6 speed and have a GMC 6500 with a 6 speed. 

When I ordered my 2017 forester(which was the last year available) the dealer salesman(largest subaru dealer in the USA) stated that he looked it up and they this was the second forester with a manual that they had sold in the 10 years he had worked there.  I chuckled and said the other one you sold (special ordered to) was me as well.  He did some typing and sure enough, it was mine.  

My 2017 he said is probably the last manual forester sold in the USA.  

Since only sports cars have manuals now my next vehicle is probably not going to be one


----------



## Firebrick43 (Apr 1, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Worst manual transmission experience was rush hour in San Francisco, two-up on a rented BMW R100RT. I think I took 20,000 miles off the life of that poor clutch.


WHY, you can lane split in California? Probably took more life off the poor motor by heatsoaking that poor airhead.   Lane splitting was literally the only thing I liked about the 5 years I spent in the military there.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

My favourite automatic transmission cars were two diesel VWs with the six-speed Tiptronic boxes. Really snappy shifts in manual mode, paddle shifters too. I had chipped one of them which about doubled the torque. Surprised many folks with the off-the line launch of that car


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

Firebrick43 said:


> WHY, you can lane split in California?  That was literally the only thing I liked about the 5 years I spent in the military there.


Yes except I had never done it (I live in Canada) and wasn't going to try on a rented bike with my wife on the back in an unfamiliar city in the dark.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2022)

My first car had a manual automatic transmission (a model T Ford) then came a '25 Dodge with backwards shift pattern, then a 3 on the tree '51 chevvy, then 3 MG cars, TD,MGB,MGC, then a succession of auto trans vehicles including a Jag XJ6  then a JAG E type, Ford F250 (auto) and another Dodge '25 --- bottom line all over the map.  overall I like the auto trans for most driving.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 1, 2022)

We were an all manual household until mama's left knee wouldn't take it anymore. Of our 7 vehicles, 2 are automatic, hers. I like DRIVING my cars.


----------



## Manual Mac (Apr 1, 2022)

This is one of my manual transmission vehicles.
A Dodge 4 speed with Hi & Low range 4 WD.
I bought it when the U.S. Forest Service put it out to pasture about 25 yrs ago.
i don’t drive it much, but can’t bear to part with it.
besides, not too many people would know how to shift it.
Notice it has chains on the front wheels.
A long & muddy story…..


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 1, 2022)

Manual transmissions will completely die off as hybrid and all electric vehicles take over. My last two cars were MT, 88 Beretta GT and 2007 Cobalt SS, both bought new. My lady’s 2015 Corolla is a MT, and it was hard to get one. My Camry being a hybrid has a CVT as that is how they come. Even motorcycles are going AT as well!
Pierre


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 1, 2022)

Strongly prefer manual, but it is becoming almost impossible to get anymore, particularly if buying used because so few people buy a manual anymore. I always drove a car or truck with a manual until the past few years, my wife can drive one but prefers an automatic so her car has been an auto since 2000. I finally gave in in 2018 and now both of our primary vehicles are automatics.



Manual Mac said:


> This is one of my manual transmission vehicles.
> A Dodge 4 speed with Hi & Low range 4 WD.
> I bought it when the U.S. Forest Service put it out to pasture about 25 yrs ago.
> i don’t drive it much, but can’t bear to part with it.
> ...



We had a station utility truck of that body style in 2000, and had a pair of brush trucks (a 92 and 93) when I got hired permanent in Arizona 1998. Those were good trucks.
The USFS stayed with manual transmissions in the larger trucks until 2001 when most medium duty truck makers stopped offering them. Usually a 5 speed with a split rear axle. On the smaller trucks the manuals stuck around until about 2010. In the later years it started to become a problem as knowing how to drive a stick started to become a specialized skill.


----------



## Gnpenning (Apr 1, 2022)

Larry42 said:


> I greatly prefer a manual transmission. Learned to drive on an old International pickup that was so loose the only time I needed the clutch was to get started. The heavy trucks I drove were all either 5 & 3s or 5 & 4s. Macks had the easiest shifting 18 speed boxes. Flick through the gears w/o ever needing the clutch. Way faster than using a clutch. Learning to split shift the two sticks takes a bit of practice.


I can relate. I currently have 2 medium duty ranch trucks with 5x4 trans.  Steer with my belly and use both hands to shift it seems like.  Huge fan of 18 spds.  Didn't care for the reverse 9 in a Ford dump truck. 10, 13,15 spds in heavy trucks were fine, I had a job at one point that had me in and out of several different trucks and pieces of equipment in the same day.  It got old after awhile.  Currently have a 3 on the tree as well.  I have a mixture of manuals and automatics, depends on what I'm doing.  My hot rod is a manual which is part of the fun along with my diesel pickup I use for hauling.   Regular driving I'm happy just to put it in gear and go. 

So the answer is, it depends.


----------



## rwm (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## westerner (Apr 1, 2022)

Sitting at a light in downtown. Pushed the pedal in to get second in my 71 f-250 with the 460 I transplanted. Linkage snapped and dumped the clutch like I was at the races. Lucky I didn't climb into the trunk of the car ahead of me. 
Starter was a bit miffed, but once I was rolling I never used the clutch anyway.

Both my kids, ages 30 and 27, can double clutch with the best of us. Absolutely NONE of their peers have any notion of what we are talking about.


----------



## homebrewed (Apr 1, 2022)

All our current vehicles are manual.  2000 6-cylinder Toyota Tacoma, '96 VW golf and '98 VW jetta.  Oh, and the tractor.  And a couple of currently undriveable VW bugs, a '63 and a '68.  The '63 still is a 6-volt job.  The tractor sometimes needs to be double-clutched to change gears but that's par for the course.  We view all of them as being pretty much theft-proof because thieves these days don't know how to use a manual transmission.

That said, options for replacements don't seem to include manual transmissions unless you want to buy a $ports car.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 2, 2022)

westerner said:


> Sitting at a light in downtown. Pushed the pedal in to get second in my 71 f-250 with the 460 I transplanted. Linkage snapped and dumped the clutch like I was at the races. Lucky I didn't climb into the trunk of the car ahead of me.
> Starter was a bit miffed, but once I was rolling I never used the clutch anyway.
> 
> Both my kids, ages 30 and 27, can double clutch with the best of us. Absolutely NONE of their peers have any notion of what we are talking about.



Agree on clutch not being used.   It's just for starting and stopping,  after that not really needed.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 2, 2022)

My wife had a 454 5spd for her DD late 90s-2000s, the toys are 5 spds, DDs are auto.


----------



## gonzo (Apr 2, 2022)

Now I have a six speed tranny but i have to admit that six speeds are pretty much overkill as I often skip a unneeded gear or two .
However it makes me ill to consider that someday I may have to switch to automatic. 
Time may keep me from that indignity however. I wonder if I could have a clutch installed on my tombs stone?


----------



## Lo-Fi (Apr 2, 2022)

Kinda sums up my feelings about autos   

Joking aside, the modern ones are pretty good and rather nice when stuck in traffic. Until recently, the overwhelming majority of cars over here were manual transmission, though more and more autos are creeping in.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 2, 2022)

EricB said:


> I love pounding the gears but my knees don't like the clutch anymore. Learned to drive on farm equipment.


If i have been driving anyones porche i have to be careful i dont put my foot through the floor of my bmw, totaly different setup for stiffness of clutch 

Porche ones "kaplow" it back up as soon as your not doing one leg squat exercise with it.

Stu


----------



## projectnut (Apr 2, 2022)

There was a time when all our vehicles had manual transmissions.  In those days the manual transmissions were stronger than the automatics and the trucks with manuals could pull substantially more than those with automatics.  Over the years that has changed.  Since around 1980 the automatics have more pulling power than the manuals.  Now all our vehicles have automatics.  The oldest is a 4-speed auto and the newest is a 10 speed.

As for which style I drive it really doesn't make much difference.  I feel comfortable with either, but it's a lot harder to hold your beer in rush hour traffic when driving a stick shift.  I see most manufacturers have compensated for that by adding at least half a dozen "cup" holders.  I do have to admit they come in handy.  There was a time when it was hard to get the clutch all the way to the floor because of the bottles and cans rolling around on the floor.  Now they can all sit upright in their special places.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 2, 2022)

Manual Mac said:


> This is one of my manual transmission vehicles.
> A Dodge 4 speed with Hi & Low range 4 WD.
> I bought it when the U.S. Forest Service put it out to pasture about 25 yrs ago.
> i don’t drive it much, but can’t bear to part with it.
> ...


that makes sense. the weight is in the front... Nothing in the back..


----------



## addertooth (Apr 2, 2022)

I strongly prefer Manual.  Like an earlier poster, I had to drive a Lotus in San Francisco.  It was less than a fully pleasant experience.  But then, the worst part of driving in San Francisco is finding a legal (and safe) parking space.

But on track days, that manual transmission really earns it's keep.


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 2, 2022)

Larry42 said:


> Macks had the easiest shifting 18 speed boxes.


I have found the Peterbuilts to shift easier, but I got quite good on my brother's Macks.  I should point out that I have very few hours in a Peterbuilt or Kenworth, but tons of time sitting in a Mack while hauling grain. 
I have a lot of time in the one pictured.  It was my brother's.  It has number 43 on it, in salute to Richard Petty. 
My brother is gone but the truck is still there and the farm is bigger than ever with his son taking it over.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Apr 2, 2022)

projectnut said:


> There was a time when all our vehicles had manual transmissions.  In those days the manual transmissions were stronger than the automatics and the trucks with manuals could pull substantially more than those with automatics.  Over the years that has changed.  Since around 1980 the automatics have more pulling power than the manuals.  Now all our vehicles have automatics.  The oldest is a 4-speed auto and the newest is a 10 speed.


Um, no.   While almost all manuals in the 70s and prior were way overbuilt with granny low and such, and in the 80's there sprang onto the market a cornucopia of lighter weight manuals, there still were heavy duty manuals that were much more durable than the autos. SM465 and NP435.   By the late 80's the old stalwart autos such as the turbo 350, 727 torquefilte, and C6 had been replaced with 4 speed autos that were a step down in durability.  And about that time came the king of manual pickup/jeep transmissions.  The NV3500, NV3550 were awesome and durable 1/2 ton trannys.  The NV4500 was an excellent 3/4 ton and 1 ton, and the king transmission an any pickup truck, the NV5600.  It put even the allison and aisins to shame.  

Now after 2007 you couldn't get a manual in a GM, and 2010ish in a ford full size truck.  GM just didn't want two different versions going down the line.  Ford did it not because of transmission durability, but warranty claims on rear ends and drive shafts from idiots that dumped the clutches.  An auto somewhat protects fools from themselves in that regard.  
NV5600 behind the cummins for much longer.  You still may be able to get one in a chassis cab model?


----------



## wachuko (Apr 2, 2022)

rabler said:


> The wall street journal recently had a commentary that only 18% of Americans can drive a stick.  And only about 1% of new cars are manual.
> I'm not surprised, but I lean toward manual transmission myself.  But only 1 of 3 of our vehicles is a manual.  A manual transmission wasn't available from the limited number of diesel pickups when I bought the duallie (2005), and it doesn't really work with the hybrid engine in the Ford Fusion (2013).  Our daily drive is a Toyota Tacoma (2004), which is a 5 speed manual.
> 
> I'd guess the demographics here lean a bit more toward manual.  Feel free to comment ...
> ...


My daughter’s first car had a manual transmission… That was her choice.  She wanted to learn in one saying that if she did, she could then drive anything… 

You can’t imagine how proud that made me feel…


----------



## davek181 (Apr 2, 2022)

I have had many manuals and still do have a couple, though the daily drivers are autos, kinda.  My 11 jetta diesel is what they call a DSG transmission which is really an electrically controlled manual transmission.  There is no torque converter and all the gears (yes it has gears) are electronically  clutched.  Most of the sporty german imports have their own similar version, and proven in racing they are the preferred choice.
They are truly the best of both worlds and usually get better fuel mileage than the standard cars to boot.

The demise of the manual transmissions was not so much about preference of buyers but rather emission control.  Todays engines are held to such a tight standard that allowing us stupid carbon based beings to shift at will upsets the delicate balance.  Often a standard transmission car, if you can find one, is detuned and smogged tighter to allow for the variances of random shifting. 

It is now a strange and wonderful world of automobiles today in that they are as much a rolling computer as a machine.  Part of that is necessity in control, but the other part is the new emerging buyers that value a larger touch screen over an antiquated drivetrain.   I myself prefer knobs and levers to do my wishes rather than a push button that sends a request to a master controller that in turn send a signal, if it deems it proper, to a relay, or another controller to do the work.  Do you realize how many players there are in the very popular "Push button start" option on cars?  I prefer to fumble a key into a mechanical switch everytime over that.

Get used to it, it wont end here.


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 2, 2022)

I should add that I grew up on a farm and we did not have an automatic anything.  My dad bought an IH 656 utility tractor new (the only time I ever remember him buying a new tractor) in 1973-ish. It had a hydrostatic transmission, which seemed to rob a lot of power before it got to the wheels.
My first car was a Plymouth TC3 (I know, I real hot rod ) that had a manual. Totaled that car in 1985 (a horrendous ordeal that nearly cost my girlfriend her life and changed my life forever) and bought a Chrysler Cordoba to replace it.  I have not had a manual transmission since, and don't miss them.  In a sports car it would be fine (I have had a recent hankering for a Corvette) but for the rest of my vehicles, no thanks.  Even my Kubota has an HST, which is great.
As far as technology, yes, please.  Sure, the old cars are very easy to work on, but I have had little to no issues with the modern accouterments. My wife's Santa Fe is a 2013 with 140k on the clock and her push-button start has been flawless.  The same goes for my Ram pickups that I have had.  Blindspot detection, cross-traffic alert, and all the other goodies do not take away from my driving experience, but rather enhances it and adds a level of safety.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 2, 2022)

I noticed that school buses started coming out with automatics long ago, then commuter buses as well... then semi's...


----------



## alloy (Apr 2, 2022)

I have a 6 speed in my little commuter car (we call it the (turdmobile) and I put a 6 speed in my nova.  I also have a 6 speed in my irozc-z camaro.  

For me a hot rod is 2 doors, a V8, stick, rear wheel drive.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Apr 2, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I noticed that school buses started coming out with automatics long ago, then commuter buses as well... then semi's...


The semis are not automatics(with a torque converter) like the buses are.  They are auto shifting transmissions.  They have a clutch and gears that slide on a shaft to select which gear.  Its just automatically selected and some(most now) have completely automated clutches.  

Automatic transmissions have a torque converter in place of a clutch and use planetary gear sets for speed selection.  Friction bands constrict around and stop the outer ring gear on each gear set  to change speeds.


----------



## addertooth (Apr 2, 2022)

Yes, I concur with Firebrick43.  Many of the very high performance European cars have a manual transmission at the core, with a computer controlled clutch, gear-shift, and throttle (which matches engine RPMs with the gear you "desire" to shift to).  So at their heart, they are still a classical "manual transmission with electronically controlled dual-plate clutch".  

    I also agree with an earlier posting, that many manufacturers went to automatic (or semi-automatic manual) transmissions to reduce warranty claims on drive shafts and rear ends.  It also avoids "money shifts" when going down in gears (and over-revving the engine).   I once did one of those money-shifts on the Lotus, and revved the engine to about 9500 RPMs.  I was simply fortunate it did not damage the engine.  I was wanting to pass a car at the track, and had the intent of downshifting to 4th gear, but instead, dropped it to second gear.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 2, 2022)

it pisses me off that on the toyotas you can't downshift if it deems it out of range. Many times they are not going to over-rev.. but they won't let you into the lower gear until you are below the max threshold for that gear.  But on the way up, if you are in shift mode, you can over-rev..


----------



## extropic (Apr 2, 2022)

I prefer a manual transmission in general, less so in stop & go traffic, but still.

My preference is based on my opinion that the manual is more durable and easier to repair.


----------



## WobblyHand (Apr 2, 2022)

Until recently all our vehicles were manuals.  Unfortunately, to get more advanced automotive safety features, they are only bundled with autotragic transmissions.  Only stick shift left here is a 1994 turbocharged miata, which I need to get back on the road.  The car is sidelined due to an engine problem which originated due to me trying to make something better.  A slow string of misjudgements ended up in me rebuilding the engine.  I miss driving the car, as it was a hoot with 300 HP.  Probably start up on this again once the weather gets warmer.  Bottom end is done, need to work on the head.

Manuals are great, unless you are commuting in stop and go traffic.  Driving in the twisties with a nice stick is a pleasure.  Automatics are boring, and don't know when to shift, at least in the autos I have driven.  Maybe they are better in higher end cars, but those cars are out of my budget.


----------



## Larry42 (Apr 2, 2022)

Back in the '60s I was running an excavating company. I ordered two new tandem diesel dumps with Allisons because the drivers were so hard on clutches. But they had to have the  3 speed transmission behind them to get enough gearing to pull out of deep excavations. All of the heavy equipment was powershift by then. Far more productive. 
The most fun car (toy) I've ever owned was a Miata, beautifully slick manual transmission.


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 2, 2022)

davek181 said:


> I have had many manuals and still do have a couple, though the daily drivers are autos, kinda.  My 11 jetta diesel is what they call a DSG transmission which is really an electrically controlled manual transmission.  There is no torque converter and all the gears (yes it has gears) are electronically  clutched.  Most of the sporty german imports have their own similar version, and proven in racing they are the preferred choice.
> They are truly the best of both worlds and usually get better fuel mileage than the standard cars to boot.
> 
> The demise of the manual transmissions was not so much about preference of buyers but rather emission control.  Todays engines are held to such a tight standard that allowing us stupid carbon based beings to shift at will upsets the delicate balance.  Often a standard transmission car, if you can find one, is detuned and smogged tighter to allow for the variances of random shifting.
> ...



One of my biggest gripes with the screens that now dominate the dash of modern cars is stereos. Upgrading the stereo was something I enjoyed in my older cars, nothing crazy but it is not hard to improve over even the "premium" factory options. With every car different these days I'm not sure how there is enough business for car stereo shops to survive, or maybe they haven't and I just haven't noticed. I drive my cars a long time so haven't been shopping for a stereo in quite a few years.


----------



## finsruskw (Apr 2, 2022)

All my manual transmissions since 1982 were 18 speed!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Apr 2, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> One of my biggest gripes with the screens that now dominate the dash of modern cars is stereos. Upgrading the stereo was something I enjoyed in my older cars, nothing crazy but it is not hard to improve over even the "premium" factory options. With every car different these days I'm not sure how there is enough business for car stereo shops to survive, or maybe they haven't and I just haven't noticed. I drive my cars a long time so haven't been shopping for a stereo in quite a few years.


I have only come into contact with GM audio systems, but have been told that many manufacturers use the electronics in the radio as a large part of onboard security systems. This is, of course, limited to higher end vehicles, lower end units without the security systems still use a universal, doesn't fit anything really well audio system. Mostly for noise I think, high volumn and distortion seem to be the "in" thing these days.

As far as manual transmissions go, I have had both. Usually when I buy something for myself, I opt for manual. My last company truck, 3/4 ton Silverado, was diesel with a God knows how many speeds Allison. A basic 6 speed that could be shifted around with several modifiers, usually decreasing top speed but suited to different traction scenarios. But on my own is an old C-30 dualie with a dump bed and a "granny gear" 4 speed. That's what I'm most comfortable with. I'd like a 4+1 but that style transmission is seldom available any more. So I stick with 3+1.

Wife had an older Ranger 5 speed pickup when we met. But she was nailed in the driver's side and was so injured she can't handle a stick now. So I bought her a Dodge 1/2 ton automatic. She still has the Ranger, I drove it to work for a long time. But it just doesn't have the weight capacity I need.

.


----------



## rabler (Apr 3, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> All my manual transmissions since 1982 were 18 speed!


My tractor is 16 forward/16 reverse  
I've never driven anything for a road vehicle larger than my duallie pickup, although with the gooseneck trailer I've scaled that combo at over 14 tons.


----------



## westerner (Apr 3, 2022)

I fully understand the need for automakers to optimize the emission/mpg/power compromise. That said, these modern 8 and ten speed automatic trannies in an SUV with negligible load are overkill, IMHO.
The tranny is wearing itself out shifting gears to only incremental benefit. 
4L80E gm 4 speed auto is the pinnacle for light gas powered trucks. 
Allison 4 and 5 speeds are durable behind the modern diesel engines.
I feel like any additional complication is past the point of diminishing returns.

Your mileage will almost assuredly vary.


----------



## ericc (Apr 4, 2022)

After a bad experience letting someone else drive my manual transmission car and a resulting chain of errors at different shops costing me thousands of dollars and many months of downtime, I swore that I would never buy another manual transmission equipped car again.

Unfortunately, I bought a Ford Focus with an "automatic" transmission, mainly because it got such good gas mileage.  I found out later that the reason it gets such good gas mileage is that it doesn't really have an automatic transmission.  It has a robotically shifted DCT which is basically a manual transmission with two clutches.  And, even worse, the shift computer is thermally coupled to the case.  There is a failure mechanism in which the computer makes slight errors which cause burning of the clutch (like a teenager learning how to drive a manual).  Enough of these errors will cause a positive feedback loop due to the temperature increases degrading the computer.  The end result is a spectacular death on the freeway.  "Fortunately" it was under warranty.  The car was out for months until I finally got Ford to start reimbursing me for the rental.  I ended up getting one free day of car rental when I got a frantic phone call to return the rental car since the issue was fully fixed.  They were just sitting on it until they had to reimburse rental!!!!!

I like manual transmissions, but I have other things to do...


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 4, 2022)

I can not drive an automatic.  They are slushy on the upshifts, and the downshifts too.  They drift in speed, usually accelerating when not wanted.  They don't scrub speed when I lift my foot off the pedal like they should.  They feel disengaged from the driveline.  I hate 'em!

Drove stick all my life.  Used to drive truck (13 forward gears).  Owned two automatic vehicles, sold both within less than a year of buying, because automatics disgust me to my core.

Walked out of a Honda dealer when I went in to buy a new car.  No more manual transmissions from Honda, unless I pony for the $25k Type R trim.  That's the last car Honda sells in manual!  Where do I go from here?  Restoring old, likeable vehicles so I can drive stick, I guess!


----------



## Barncat (Apr 4, 2022)

Our local golf course superintendent for the longest time wouldn’t hire people if they couldn’t drive a stick since so much of the equipment was stick shift. He didn’t want to waste time teaching people to drive a stick when they could be working. The last couple years there are so few applicants that he has been having to teach them all to drive sticks.


----------



## rabler (Apr 5, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> I can not drive an automatic. They are slushy on the upshifts, and the downshifts too. They drift in speed, usually accelerating when not wanted. They don't scrub speed when I lift my foot off the pedal like they should. They feel disengaged from the driveline. I hate 'em!


I remember when I first got my Toyota Tacoma (5 spd manual), I thought something was wrong as it felt like the engine was pulling shifting into 5th even with no pressure on the accelerator.  Took me a few days to realize it was the anti-pollution controls not allowing the RPMs to drop quickly after accelerating.  Felt wrong from a driving perspective, but I get it from a pollution control basis so I've adjusted to it.


----------



## rabler (Apr 5, 2022)

Looks like most people that responded are not in line with the WSJ demographic.  Of course I may have biased the way I asked the question such that people who can't drive a stick are less likely to respond.


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 5, 2022)

And what about the lies told by the oil backers who say consumers "need" an automatic transmission for TOWING?!  Why, so I can heat up my torque converter so much that it interferes with the radiator's ability to cool the engine?  No thanks man, I can count- one gear, two gear, three gears, four.  No wonder overkill electric trailer brakes are all the rage, that's what it takes when your auto trans coasts uncontrollably whenever the road points downhill.  Not to mention those unsightly brake dust stains all y'all got all over your wheels from just driving around town.  If I can't shift, I'd rather walk.


----------

